# Coding for inserton of ESTRING



## cjmusser (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello,

Has anyone coded for the placement of an EString?  I am not finding a code that really fits so thinking it will just be E/M but wanted to get input as I may be missing something.

Thank You!

Christina


----------

